# LDV Maxus Crew bus - central locking



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 23, 2014)

Phill has bought an ex Royal Mail LDV. The central locking doesn't work. Can anyone advise what to check as we have no manual, thanks.


----------



## Martin P (Feb 23, 2014)

I  also have an ex Royal Mail Ldv Maxus and the central locking does work but I have to say I wish it didn't. It is set so every time you close a door (except the drivers) it automatically locks which is a real pain. There is an ldv forum but you might find the problem goes right back to the CPU . I seem to remember reading that there is a box of electronics behind the glove box that gets damp from above an a recommended mod is to turn it upside down to stop water getting in . Mine is not a bad van but suffers terrible turbo lag under 2000 revs


----------



## Martin P (Feb 23, 2014)

From roadtestreports.co.uk
We supply the relays that normally fail and cause the LDV Maxus Vans to loose central locking/fogs/wipers. Untitled Document info@remobilise.co.uk Relays are on ebay too... just type remobilise ltd into the search bar on ebay - Kevin Marchelak from Swansea

I found this hope it helps


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 23, 2014)

I told Phill we would get some good advice on here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Readyartbrut (Feb 23, 2014)

We have an LDV Convoy conversion.  Sometimes it won't let me in, sometimes it won't let me out. 
This may have shed some light on it!


----------



## iampatman (Feb 23, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Phill has bought an ex Royal Mail LDV. The central locking doesn't work. Can anyone advise what to check as we have no manual, thanks.



You're not getting rid of the Lunar are you?
Pat


----------

